# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  DIY máy phát điện gió từ Ac servo

## huanpt

1. Khu nhà mình thấy gió thổi khá khá, 
2. Nhà mình có mấy con servo cs cũng khá khá (từ 0.7kw-1kw) mà không có driver.

Bữa test con 750w, khoảng 400rpm, ~40v, 1,5A. Vậy cũng OK. Nhưng lo nhất là bộ sạc, có vẻ chua.

Bác nào có máu me thì mời vào chiến tiếp... :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## duonghoang

Mấy con này bác lấy điện ra kiểu gì bác, mà cấp tải cho đầu ra dòng phát ra được những 1.5A (tại áp 40V) hả bác?

----------


## lekimhung

Chắc bác chỉnh lưu xong cho qua 1 đóng tụ để dự trữ, làm cái step-down xuống tầm 13.5v, lúc này dòng có thể lên tầm 3a luôn à,nạp bình 12v có mà dùng wifi lúc cúp điện là quá ngon luôn, còn bình đầy tự ngắt em hổng biết.

----------


## nhatson

> Chắc bác chỉnh lưu xong cho qua 1 đóng tụ để dự trữ, làm cái step-down xuống tầm 13.5v, lúc này dòng có thể lên tầm 3a luôn à,nạp bình 12v có mà dùng wifi lúc cúp điện là quá ngon luôn, còn bình đầy tự ngắt em hổng biết.


step down cao hơn 1 chút, 15V chẳng hạn, 1 cái Current limited, dùng lm317 cũng được
1 con comparator, so sánh áp sạc sau Current limited, nếu tren 13,7V thì ngắt  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## lekimhung

Ư mà nghe nói cũng rất là công phu trong vụ sac đó nhe, từa lưa chế độ, sạc nhanh sạc chậm, sạc liên tục, nghe nói là cái bình nó cũng khó tính mà sao chiếc xe dream tui chạy mấy năm mới thay cái bình.

----------


## huanpt

> Mấy con này bác lấy điện ra kiểu gì bác, mà cấp tải cho đầu ra dòng phát ra được những 1.5A (tại áp 40V) hả bác?


Tớ chưa thừ với chong chóng (có đâu mà thử), chỉ mới gắn lên máy tiện, nối các cuộn dây lại chạy qua tải xem cho vui thôi.

Sau khi tham khảo google, nhận ra phần hệ thống bệ đỡ mới kinh!!

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## duonghoang

> Tớ chưa thừ với chong chóng (có đâu mà thử), chỉ mới gắn lên máy tiện, nối các cuộn dây lại chạy qua tải xem cho vui thôi.
> 
> Sau khi tham khảo google, nhận ra phần hệ thống bệ đỡ mới kinh!!


--- Em tưởng bác thanh lý hết máy tiện rồi  :Smile: 
--- Mà hệ thống bệ đỡ gì vậy bác?

----------


## CKD

Điện gió thì bệ đở & cánh dẫn hướng giúp cánh quạt luôn đón được nhiều gió nhất.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Ủng hộ dự án bảo vệ môi trường Xanh, Các bác cứ phát huy tiếp đi, em xin lót dép ngồi hóng, em mới DIY được cái vụ Pin năng lượng mặt trời thôi, dùng với cái quạt 30x30 cm để thổi gió từ trong nhà ra. Lúc nào nắng nóng nó chạy, còn râm mát nó quay như đuổi ruồi. Nhưng quạt thông gió thế cũng tốt rồi...

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Hồi bé em cơ chơi trò này. Máy phát là con motor nhỏ, cánh quat là ống pvc cắt ra, cố cả mạch tăng áp, mạch sạc.

----------


## Gamo

Đúng là các đại cao thủ. Em cứ tưởng điện gió từ motor chuối lắm chứ.

Cái tấm panel của bác Ngoc Anh to chừng nào vậy? Monocrystal hay Polycrystal?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Đúng là các đại cao thủ. Em cứ tưởng điện gió từ motor chuối lắm chứ.
> 
> Cái tấm panel của bác Ngoc Anh to chừng nào vậy? Monocrystal hay Polycrystal?


 Nếu chính xác thì để em đo lại, còn mang máng là  50x50 bác ah, Em làm cái mạch nâng hạ áp rồi cho chạy trực tiếp thôi, không có Accu

----------

Gamo

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Đây rồi, (em không quảng cáo nhé  :Big Grin: 
http://www.icvn.com.vn/s%E1%BA%A3n-p...r-panel-detail

----------

Gamo

----------


## vanlam1102

cái này bác làm 1 mạch ổn dòng và tự ngắt khi acquy đầy điện. 
làm thêm 1 cái chuyển từ 12DC qua 220 AC. mà công suất khá khá coi bộ vất vả ah.
Nếu ở nhà bác gió hay đổi chiều theo e bác nên làm cách quạt gió trục đứng. gió thổi hướng nào cũng dc. ^^
suy nghĩ của e. chúc bác thành công.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Đây là kết quả thử tải của tấm năng lượng mặt trời, mời các bác thư giãn một chút, rồi lại trở về "quạt gió"

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## anhcos

> cái này bác làm 1 mạch ổn dòng và tự ngắt khi acquy đầy điện. 
> làm thêm 1 cái chuyển từ 12DC qua 220 AC. mà công suất khá khá coi bộ vất vả ah.
> Nếu ở nhà bác gió hay đổi chiều theo e bác nên làm cách quạt gió trục đứng. gió thổi hướng nào cũng dc. ^^
> suy nghĩ của e. chúc bác thành công.


Video hướng dẫn chế em này đầy trên mạng đó các bác, từ quấn dây đến phần quay và cánh.

----------


## Tuanlm

> 1. Khu nhà mình thấy gió thổi khá khá, 
> 2. Nhà mình có mấy con servo cs cũng khá khá (từ 0.7kw-1kw) mà không có driver.
> 
> Bữa test con 750w, khoảng 400rpm, ~40v, 1,5A. Vậy cũng OK. Nhưng lo nhất là bộ sạc, có vẻ chua.
> 
> Bác nào có máu me thì mời vào chiến tiếp...


Có chú omron (yaskawa) nào khoảng  400w ko bạn?  :Smile:

----------


## Tuanlm

> Video hướng dẫn chế em này đầy trên mạng đó các bác, từ quấn dây đến phần quay và cánh.


Mua một cái UPS cũ về mà ráp dzô thôi. :Smile: . ngon bổ rẻ, nhanh.

----------


## nhatson

> Có chú omron (yaskawa) nào khoảng  400w ko bạn?


haha cụ chưa kiếm được motor ah

----------


## Tuanlm

Kiếm đc một chú rồi. Đang kiếm thêm. Mình giải quyết đc vấn đề rung rồi.  :Smile:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em mới lục ra 1 tên omron r88 200w có thắng cụ dùng được ko?
được thì em đổi 1 cái peacoke 1%  :Smile:

----------


## huanpt

http://www.thekevdog.com/projects/wind_generator/

Đang nghĩ tới phương án profile rồi đi phay 3 cái chong chóng thì tìm được cái này. Đậm chất DIY.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em thấy turbin xịn ,  nó có cơ cấu chỉnh góc cánh> gió to hay nho tốc đô quay ổn định, nhất là khi gió to quá, turbin sẽ ko quay nữa, nếu kho thì rất nguy hiểm

----------


## anhcos

Chơi kiểu trục đứng đi bác, cánh nó ghim chặt 2 đầu, an toàn hơn loại trục ngang này nhiều.

----------

nhatson

----------


## huanpt

DIY thêm quả tạ khi quay nhanh quá thì giảm pitch.  :Smile: )

----------


## Tuanlm

> em mới lục ra 1 tên omron r88 200w có thắng cụ dùng được ko?
> được thì em đổi 1 cái peacoke 1%


Cái đó nếu bạn cần thì mình tặng bạn  :Smile: . Nhưng mình chỉ có loại 1:1000 thôi. 
Con omron đó là loại mấy cực vậy Nhatson. Mình cần loại 6 cực. (Nối hai dây lại, dùng tay xoay sẽ có 6 điểm "sực")

----------


## nhatson

> Cái đó nếu bạn cần thì mình tặng bạn . Nhưng mình chỉ có loại 1:1000 thôi. 
> Con omron đó là loại mấy cực vậy Nhatson. Mình cần loại 6 cực. (Nối hai dây lại, dùng tay xoay sẽ có 6 điểm "sực")


em cứ phải đổi ah  :Smile: , em thik mà lấy ko hì áy náy lém hehe
1/1000 thì quá dữ vơi em  :Frown: 

omron R88m-u030l-bs1
có thắng ah

b.r

----------


## Tuanlm

> em cứ phải đổi ah , em thik mà lấy ko hì áy náy lém hehe
> 1/1000 thì quá dữ vơi em 
> 
> omron R88m-u030l-bs1
> có thắng ah
> 
> b.r


Loại này 8 cực thì mình có rồi. Có mấy con luôn.  :Smile:  mà tận 400w

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

hehe ok anh, dip khác vậy  :Smile:

----------


## writewin

ko lấy thì cho em ^^, em cũng đang định làm 1 cái điện gió thử, pin mặt trời thì làm rồi, h làm năng lượng gió

dự định em là dùng con step 3fa,stato trong đó có 12 cuộn dây, cắt ra chập thành 6 cuộn, vì em coi mấy video hướng dẩn bọn này đều làm 6 cuộn, từ trường của nam châm step thì mạnh lắm ^^, h đang định làm phần mạch điện ^^,

----------


## Tuanlm

> ko lấy thì cho em ^^, em cũng đang định làm 1 cái điện gió thử, pin mặt trời thì làm rồi, h làm năng lượng gió
> 
> dự định em là dùng con step 3fa,stato trong đó có 12 cuộn dây, cắt ra chập thành 6 cuộn, vì em coi mấy video hướng dẩn bọn này đều làm 6 cuộn, từ trường của nam châm step thì mạnh lắm ^^, h đang định làm phần mạch điện ^^,


Xì tép thì còn mở ra mod được chứ servo nó đúc nguyên một cục luôn gòi. Mở ra thấy muốn lộn cái bàn luôn  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Xì tép thì còn mở ra mod được chứ servo nó đúc nguyên một cục luôn gòi. Mở ra thấy muốn lộn cái bàn luôn


công suất lớn mở ra đấu lại okies ah

b.r

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## writewin

mấy con xì tép 98 2 fa hồi trước em mới làm CNC có quay và đo thử 1 cặp dây , em quay bằng tay qua lại thấy đo lên 3x v , xì tép 2 pha thì hình như có 8 cuộn, đấu thành 4 cuộn đối xứng cũng dc, 
còn về lực từ thì em thấy mấy con alfa mạnh hơn xì tép thường nhiều, nên đang kiếm con 98 nào hỏng ^^  rồi thử luôn

----------


## romvang

Ở xứ em servo đời cổ và to đắt hàng lắm. Kéo máy nổ phát bóng đèn, lấy điện chích cá dưới sông. Chỗ nào không có điện lưới thì đấu em nó lại thêm vài ba diode thế là thành máy hàn, phà phà cả ngày luôn.
Họ quí cái này lắm lâu lâu bể bạc đạn bể luôn nam châm, lôi ra lấy keo AB đổ cứng lại xài tiếp.

----------

nhatson, Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## anhxco

Thấy diễn đàn mình đợt này xôm tụ hẳn ra, thêm nhiều tiết muc mới quá, năng lượng e cũng có chơi sơ sơ, mua 1kw cell mặt trời về để đó mà mãi k có thời gian làm.
Về phát điện gió thì trước khi làm e nghĩ nên suy nghĩ cẩn trọng 1 chút, VN mình nằm dọc bờ biển, gió biển thì cũng khá dồi dào, mà bão lũ cũng dồi dào không kém, màn chi thì mần phải an toàn à. về động cơ nên tìm loại đúng công suất và quant trọng là tóc độ vòng quay, chứ lấy động cơ 400w dùng cho ra tầm 100w thì chắc cũng dừng lại mức chơi cho biết, em thì tính mần thử con motor bldc của xe đạp điện thử. Xạc thì đơn giản nhất có làm mạch step down xuống 13.7 vol ( điện áp fload của acc, có thể cao thấp hơn tùy loại), chẳng cần phải 3 chế độ gì cho phức tạp, hihi`. Chút ý kiến của em.

----------

